# One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airport..



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

In Anchorage. Little did I know I would only have a month with her before she would sucumb to lymphoma. Even in that short month, I became very attached to her, and even now, I think about her all the time. She was so loving, and had she lived, she would have been a stunning dog. Here are a couple photos I took the day after picking her up.



















Rest in peace, Shiva.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

How sad, Richard! She looks like a very sweet dog to me. I'd say she was stunning even then. So sorry for your loss so soon.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

very tragic and I'm very sorry!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

I am so sad for you. That must have been terrible to go through.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

I'm so very sorry about Shiva, but what a blessing she had you with her to help her cross. Treasure the loving memories, however few, until you meet again.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

I am so sorry for your loss - she was blessed to have you even for a short time.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

I think that sometimes the quality of a life isn't measured in how long it is, but in how much they were loved. Sounds like by that standard, Shiva was blessed.


----------



## Mustangs49 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

Richard, I'm sorry for your loss. Anniversary's are very hard. Shiva was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

I remember how you had just lost your heart dog, only to open your heart again to Shiva. She left you much too early and I know you gave her so much. I like to think that she was sent to you to help prepare you for greater things.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

I am so sorry, this must be such a hard time for you. She looks so happy. Even though you had her for such a short time she had a lifetime of love from you. She still was a lucky girl to have found such a wonderful loving person to share her last month with.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

I am so very sorry to hear that you lost her.

She was such a lucky girl to have someone like you.

R.I.P Shiva.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: One year ago, I picked Shiva up from the airpo*

im so sorry Richard.
she was a truly gorgeous girl. she looks so much like my bearla. i couldnt imagine loosing her. 
She was blessed for the short time that you were together. you must have been meant to be together even for a short time.
im sure she will always be at your side.


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

I can't see Shiva's photos and would like to admire your angel.
I love the quote from whomever said she came to prepare you for the future as well as the person who said that love isn't measured by the quantity of time.
I hope you found those and the other messages to be of comfort. Just your subject line made me cry. You were both blessed to have one found one another. It's not easy sending them back to God, but only He does a better job of making sure they are forever comfortable, happier and loved. Then lo and behold, he sends another 'angel' our way..... 
it's the only thing that could keep me going.
Shiva, give my Malachi, Hope, Tess and Max my love. I miss them with my heart and much more .....

(I KNEW I shouldn't read this at work.................)


----------

